# Adding Eco-complete?



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

I would like to add eco-complete to my tanks. Would it be ok to add some?
I have regular gravel in them now.
Will it hard the fish?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Why would it be bad to add some? 

I don't know what "hard" the fish means, but I assume you mean harm?

If so, it will not harm your fish as it is made for aquarium use.


----------



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes I did mean harm!
It states on the package "Placing new gravel over top of an astasblished gravel bed can be damaging to aquatic life"


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, yea it can be damaging because it will cause the previous gravel to become anaerobic. Mixing it in would be better, or replacing your current stuff altogether.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i'm also looking to get rid of my ugly-as-sin substrate in favour of something that'll give a little more support to the ferns i'm growing. in terms of replacing the substrate entirely, i suppose i run a pretty good risk of damaging/killing the plants that have already rooted. any suggestions as to how to handle the plants?


----------



## Sassybutterfly (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't suggest on how to move the plants, but I can tell you NOT to do what I did in a tank. I just pulled that plants out and moved them. Well, those plants did not live long after that.
Hopefully someone will be able to help you.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

lol, all right. i'll scratch that off the list.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

twoheadedfish said:


> i'm also looking to get rid of my ugly-as-sin substrate in favour of something that'll give a little more support to the ferns i'm growing. in terms of replacing the substrate entirely, i suppose i run a pretty good risk of damaging/killing the plants that have already rooted. any suggestions as to how to handle the plants?


what kind of ferns? Most ferns I can think of don't like to be rooted in substrate...you're supposed to keep the main rhizome exposed and rather tie it to a rock/piece of wood, etc.

I've transplanted my plants SEVERAL times. Plants like crypts and vals seem to go into a bit of shock, but I've never lost a plant due to transplanting. And I'm the trashy kind of aquarist with stock lighting and no CO2


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

come to think of it that makes a whole lotta sense.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I changed my subtrate to eco complete just be careful with the plants scoop them up with your hand dont just jerk them out, they should be fine my tank I changed them to is growing crazy. Pat


----------

